# hi all



## Sokk (Jun 30, 2009)

im a new guy i bougth my aquarium a week ago i got one small mudskipper and a bigger one and a heremit crab. the heremit crab eats almost everything but
i just found out what the mudskipper ate... worms in my yard i feed him with worms yesterday then he liked meat i guess but when i got into my room today he had my smaller mudskippers tail hanging out of his mouth  So dont put two mudskippers in the same aquarium i just lost my smaller mudskipper.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Some fish do not do well with other fish in their tanks that fit in their mouths. I guess you have one there. You have my sympathies.

Rose


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

*w2


----------

